# Help With Dog Food



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

i was in the store today an i saw a pitbull on a bag of dog food i have never seen a pitbull on any dog brand so i was wondering if this dog food could be right for my puppy plz can i get some answers


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

All I can tell you is to either calculate how good the food is using the formula in the food comparison sticky or wait till someone else does. I believe that the pit bull on the bag belongs to Rachael Ray herself. Usually, the good food is all in the same store aisle though. Sorry, not much help


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

First yes thats Rachel Rays Pit bull... 
Second as much as I love some of her recipes for humans, her kibble for dogs is GARBAGE.. let me tell you why: (all in bold is not good for dogs)

CHICKEN KIBBLE INGREDIENTS
Chicken, Chicken Meal, Brewers Rice, *Corn Meal, Soybean Meal, Animal Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Corn Gluten Meal*, Brown Rice, Oatmeal, Dried Beet Pulp, Natural Flavor, Dicalcium Phosphate, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Dehydrated Alfalfa, Dried Peas, Dried Tomatoes, Dried Carrots, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Olive Oil, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Iron Oxide, Dried Parsley, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Mixed Tocopherols, Niacin, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source of Vitamin K activity), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Sulfate, Folic Acid

BEEF KIBBLE INGREDIENTS
Beef, *Chicken Meal*, Brewers Rice, *Corn Meal, Soybean Meal, Animal Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Corn Gluten Meal*, Brown Rice, Oatmeal, Dried Beet Pulp, Natural Flavor, Dicalcium Phosphate, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Dehydrated Alfalfa, Dried Peas, Dried Tomatoes, Dried Carrots, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Olive Oil, Iron Oxide, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Dried Parsley, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Mixed Tocopherols, Niacin, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source of Vitamin K activity), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Sulfate, Folic Acid

*Corn Meal,Corn Gluten Meal: You nor the dog can digest corn, grounded up or not. It can also cause allergies exspecially in pit bulls

Soybean Meal: Soy is GREAT for female (human) but not good for dogs. It is also a product that dogs can get allergies from

Animal Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols): What kind of animal? Anything that doesnt tell me where the fat is coming from is a FOOD I DO NOT want to touch.

Also lastly in her BEEF Kibble has chicken in it why? so if you have a dog that is allergic to Chicken they could not eat this type of diet.*

I hope this helped you


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Or Deb can just answer your question LOL!


----------



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

thanks looks like im going to get innova or blue buffalo


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

More information on this food: Dog Food Reviews - All Products - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

just listen to geist, she is a wonderful help when it come to health and nutrition. about the only good thing that i saw on the bag is that the ingrediants started with real meat (beef) not the chicken meal or the rest of that trash...


----------



## chrisandpits (Feb 9, 2010)

I agree. All though her "human" recipes are good, her dog food is not the best on the market. The dog is her dog, it is not special food for pits. I just feed EVO red meat and it has done very well for our dogs.


----------



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

*Constapation*

Ok so im still feeding sky Authority puppy Chicken and today i smelled poop but it wasnt coming out so i rushed her out to the backyard and noticed it was just hanging so i took a papertowel and pulled the little stool that was hanging from her but and a long string of poop came out. i guess my question is is this the food messing with her stomach and should i go ahead and get the diamonds natural lg breed puppy food and just mix it with her old food plz any help would be great


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

You could just get regular diamond puppy food. They don't need large breed kibble. Is she drinking plenty of water?


----------



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

aimee235 said:


> You could just get regular diamond puppy food. They don't need large breed kibble. Is she drinking plenty of water?


ya she drinks plenty of water but i do limit her water since im crate training her now so she doesnt do little pees in the house and i saw large breed diamond food was ranked pretty high on the pet food chart


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

aimee235 said:


> You could just get regular diamond puppy food. They don't need large breed kibble. Is she drinking plenty of water?


Diamond Puppy Formula Ingredients

*Chicken by-product meal, whole grain ground corn, wheat flour*, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), beet pulp, egg product, flaxseed, natural chicken flavor, salmon oil (source of DHA), fish meal, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

Also a GARBAGE DOG FOOD. If you want to go with DIAMOND go with there NATURALS... NO corn wheat or soy

*Diamond Naturals Small Breed Puppy Formula Ingredients

Chicken, chicken meal, cracked pearled barley, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), egg product, whole grain brown rice, beet pulp, fish meal, flaxseed, natural chicken flavor, fish meal, salmon oil (a source of DHA), potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, yucca schidigera extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid*.


----------



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

geisthexe said:


> Diamond Puppy Formula Ingredients
> 
> *Chicken by-product meal, whole grain ground corn, wheat flour*, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), beet pulp, egg product, flaxseed, natural chicken flavor, salmon oil (source of DHA), fish meal, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.
> 
> ...


thanks geist i saw ya other food list on the pet chart so diamonds natural LG breed puppy formula is a ok:woof:


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

FLY-SkY said:


> thanks geist i saw ya other food list on the pet chart so diamonds natural LG breed puppy formula is a ok:woof:


If you are going to go with Diam Nat Lg Breed only feed till about 9 months then go to an DN Regular adult food Not large breed Unless you have one of the Larger Pit Bulls (like Whopper style) or Ambully Then you can go with a large breed adult.

but yes I feed DN's to my rescue dogs.


----------



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

geisthexe said:


> If you are going to go with Diam Nat Lg Breed only feed till about 9 months then go to an DN Regular adult food Not large breed Unless you have one of the Larger Pit Bulls (like Whopper style) or Ambully Then you can go with a large breed adult.
> 
> but yes I feed DN's to my rescue dogs.


Thanks and yes i have a American Bully


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

FLY-SkY said:


> Thanks and yes i have a American Bully


I truly believe you will be pleased with the DNs food. I have seen a big change in my two rescue dogs. weight / coat. 
They are both pitbull / retriever / hound mix.. cute as a button but did not look good when I got them now they both look great.

best of luck


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Racheal Ray the celeb that lets her dog run around and attacking other dogs  Wouldnt buy it if it was the best food on the shelf


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

gamer said:


> Racheal Ray the celeb that lets her dog run around and attacking other dogs  Wouldnt buy it if it was the best food on the shelf


Now Now Gamer ... tell us what you really feel :roll::roll::roll:


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

i personally like blue buffalo, diamond, or chicken soup. those are all good holistic brands that are awesome for any of your animals. they are more expensive but its the next best thing to raw.


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

apparently rachael ray is the next michael vick. lol


----------



## ibeffudled (Feb 23, 2010)

i fed the rachel ray food when it first came out for a little while 2 bags because i wasn't working and it was terrible, my dogs did better on ol roy

i also fed diamond naturals extreme athlete for a bit when i was actually running with the dog and that food was excellent except the farts they had man that was NASTY..

canidae so far has been the one food everyone in my house has liked the most, didn't make my minpin to fat, and the boys neither one were all that gassy


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I always recommend Innova :thumbsup: You and your dog won't be disappointed.


----------



## FLY-SkY (Jun 4, 2010)

Ok this is the last question on the dog food topic lol my pup is 3 months today exactly how many cups should i feed her i currently give her 2 cups any suggestions


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I fed my boy 3 cups in the morning and then 3 cups in the evening until he was 10 months old, then I went to 4 cups once in the evening. At 13 months or so I went to 2 cups a day, then at 1 point only 1 cup a day. Currently I've been feeding him 3-4 cups a day in the evenings, he's a pretty big boy around 70 lbs or so. Hope this helps.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

If you are feeding twice daily then you should at least be feeding 2 to 3 cups at each sitting. Go to 3 cups and feed only for 10 minutes, what is left you do not want to feed more then he ate. You wanna watch for 5 days so weight the pup now then start, then in 5 days see how much the pup weighs again and also look at the body.. remember pups should have a little fat but not overly heavy. 

Make sense. You want to work with your pups body type, metabolizism etc. Not all dogs are the same as no human is.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

(all in bold is not good for dogs)

CHICKEN KIBBLE INGREDIENTS
Chicken, Chicken Meal, Brewers Rice,* Corn Meal, Soybean Meal*, Animal Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), *Corn Gluten Meal*, Brown Rice, Oatmeal, Dried Beet Pulp, Natural Flavor, Dicalcium Phosphate, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Dehydrated Alfalfa, Dried Peas, Dried Tomatoes, Dried Carrots, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Olive Oil, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Iron Oxide, Dried Parsley, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Mixed Tocopherols, Niacin, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source of Vitamin K activity), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Sulfate, Folic Acid

BEEF KIBBLE INGREDIENTS
Beef, *Chicken Meal*, Brewers Rice, *Corn Meal, Soybean Meal,* Animal Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), *Corn Gluten Meal,* Brown Rice, Oatmeal, Dried Beet Pulp, Natural Flavor, Dicalcium Phosphate, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Dehydrated Alfalfa, Dried Peas, Dried Tomatoes, Dried Carrots, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Olive Oil, Iron Oxide, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Dried Parsley, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Mixed Tocopherols, Niacin, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source of Vitamin K activity), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Sulfate, Folic Acid

why is chicken meal bold in the second food? meal meat is good in dog food when behind a water inclusive meat ingredient it fortifies the overall meat content of the kibble.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

jeep lex said:


> (all in bold is not good for dogs)
> 
> BEEF KIBBLE INGREDIENTS
> Beef, *Chicken Meal*, Brewers Rice, *Corn Meal, Soybean Meal,* Animal Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), *Corn Gluten Meal,* Brown Rice, Oatmeal, Dried Beet Pulp, Natural Flavor, Dicalcium Phosphate, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Dehydrated Alfalfa, Dried Peas, Dried Tomatoes, Dried Carrots, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Olive Oil, Iron Oxide, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Dried Parsley, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (Source of Vitamin C), Mixed Tocopherols, Niacin, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source of Vitamin K activity), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Sulfate, Folic Acid
> ...


Deb bolded Chicken Meal in the Beef Kibble b/c if it's a beef product, there should be no chicken in it. As she stated, if the dog is allergic to poultry, namely chicken, then the dog can't eat this food b/c it contains the chicken meal.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

geisthexe said:


> First yes thats Rachel Rays Pit bull...
> Second as much as I love some of her recipes for humans, her kibble for dogs is GARBAGE.. let me tell you why: (all in bold is not good for dogs)
> 
> CHICKEN KIBBLE INGREDIENTS
> ...





ThaLadyPit said:


> Deb bolded Chicken Meal in the Beef Kibble b/c if it's a beef product, there should be no chicken in it. As she stated, if the dog is allergic to poultry, namely chicken, then the dog can't eat this food b/c it contains the chicken meal.


i was thinking of it from a nutritional stand point but u bring up a very good point, i guess because i'm lucky and my dog doesnt really have food allergies it never really occurs to me to think of it that way.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

It's ok.. I just figured you over looked where Deb had originally posted that, that's why I answered your question for you. And yes, you're very lucky you don't have to deal with allergies, as I haven't had to deal with them with any of my dogs in the past... but who knows what the future may hold!?


----------

